
Getting codes in different languages to interact - ColinWright
http://philbull.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/getting-codes-in-different-languages-to-interact/
======
lmm
SWIG seems like a glaring omission. It's not great, but it's a lot more fun
than using the python C API directly.

